# new project 1st attempt



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

For years I've wanted to fashion my own blade from a file and finally decided to give it a go. now I've had loads of experiance sharping blades but never attempted to form an edge. i used an 8" FLAT file that's almost 3/4" wide and 1/8" thick with an overall length of 4". I wanted to leave some file markings to add appeal, in the next few days I'll be adding a pair of brass pins and the final finish and honing. thanks for looking. Oh, and the scales are mule deer i had left over from a slingshot i made. should be a cool little neck knife.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great shape to the handle!

I made a wood turning chisel out of a file back in high school. A knife would be much cooler! I should have kept more of Dad's old files...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet, takes me back, use to make file knives in my teens. A fine job sir!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work!! I love the handle and shape of the knife.


----------

